# java.lang.reflect.InvocationTargetException



## homer65 (20. Sep 2005)

Hallo Community,
ich versuche per JNLP eine Java-Anwendung zu starten. Das ganze läuft unter Tomcat. Leider bekomme ich beim Start immer die im Titel angegebene Exception. Hatt jemand einen Tipp, was da falsch läuft. Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.
Christian


----------



## homer65 (20. Sep 2005)

Habs gefunden. Scheint ein Bug in Java 1.5 Update 4 zu sein. Nachdem ich Update 5 heruntergeladen habe funktioniert es einwandfrei.
Christian


----------

